# 36000 vs 36410



## lacygallozzi@hotmail.com (Jan 4, 2013)

When a patient is in the ED and the nurse fails to successfully start an IV on a patient, requiring the physician to perform the procedure what is the proper code? I've always used 36410 but I was recently informed that another coder uses 36000.

Thanks,
Lacy


----------

